# Teen Courtship and Cell Phones



## Scott (Apr 15, 2008)

Trading Illicit Photos Via Mobile Phone Now Part of Teen Dating, Experts Say


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not sure I would describe that as within the bounds of courtship. That should be classified as publishing self p*rno or just plain prostitution.

I'm shocked that Fox would run such a salacious story on their high principled news site. (Of course I'm being sarcastic, I'm surprised they didn't post a nude picture in the story.)


----------



## kvanlaan (May 3, 2008)

Uh, to me, 'courtship' refers to a process by which two young people get to know each other and it most often ends in marriage. This has nothing to do with 'courtship' as most PB-ers (I dare to speak for others here) would understand it. In this 'courtship' procedure, the culmination of the dating ritual is not marriage but merely the fulfillment of the 'preview'. Sick.

PB Harmony. The wave of the future.


----------

